# Vanilla Cream: announces her 3 new babies!



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

We would like you to meet: Creme Brule, Custard Pie, and Mr Cheesecake!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She did good for you! Congrats!
She is such a wonderful momma. 
Enjoy those kids and give Vanilla a big hug from me.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Cute babies. They look happy an healthy congrats on having trips!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :leap: Beautiful babies! Mama is a beauty herself


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Randi! They are adorable! I love the names!!


----------



## Boondachs (May 11, 2012)

Congrats Randi! I was away at a dog show all weekend so didn't see this till today. They are beautful!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you. I agree a good mommy who makes beautiful kids. I hope her kids are as sweet as she is.....and wait till you see the udder pic's!!

Boondachs: I'm holding Custard and Cheesecake till you see them.....and congrats on the new puppy!! Pic's please!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats :thumbup: on the cute kids


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Awww super cute! If I didn't have 8 out in the barn I'd steal that little tri-colored one  Is that Mr. Cheesecake? 
Nilla looks happy with herself! Congrats, the doelings are finally starting to roll in


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

The "Pete to Beat" is finally coming through with the girls, for sure!! Way to go, Pete. The one with the dark spots is Creme Brule. She's a keeper. The other two are sold....I think. :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

If I was ever going to have another breed it would be ND. Your babies are so cute "which makes me want them more. Congrats


----------

